# Seksualiteit > Menstruatie >  Herkent iemand dit?

## Sanne&Daan

hallo allemaal,
ik heb een vraagje misschien dat iemand het herkent of zelf meemaakt of meegemaakt heeft.

ik slik al 8 jaar de pil mercilon organon (dit is de roze strip) ik had verder nooit ergens last van gewoon ongesteld in m'n stopweek, dit is al die jaren gewoon zo gegaan tot een maand of 6 a7 geleden.
ik werd toen niet meer ongesteld dus samen met me vriend toch maar een test gedaan die was neg. maar de maand erna weer niet ongi en de 3e maand ook niet, naar ha geweest en testen gedaan niks aan de hand.
toen werd ik de 4e maand weer ongesteld dat ging weer 2 maanden goed, tot dat weer 3 maanden niet ongesteld werd, weer testen gedaan en weer naar de ha die gaf aan dat het door de pil kan komen dat je dan niet meer ongesteld word. 
daar vertrouw je dan maar op.

nou hadden mn vriend en ik besloten om per dec even te stoppen met de pil en te wachten op de eerst volgende ongesteldheid, deze kwam binnen 2 weken nadat ik gestopt was met de pil(halverwegen dec.) nou ben ik in januari rond de tijd dat ik weer ongesteld moest worden het niet geworden en toch maar weer begonnen met de pil. nou is mijn vraag of dit inderdaad normaal is dat je door lang de pil te slikken (gewoon met de stopweek ingelast) op een gegeven ogenblik niet meer ongesteld word?? het is niet zo dat ik gestressd ben of iets in die richting waardoor het dus ook evt uit zou kunnen blijven.
ik hoop dat iemand me daar een zinnig antwoord op kan geven. 
alvast bedankt 
groetjes Sanne

----------


## Nikky278

Hoi Sanne,

ik slik nu zo'n 10 jaar de pil. Heb ook een periode gehad dat mijn menstruatie niet in orde was, maar dat kwam door stress... Heb nog nooit gehoord dat het kan komen door langdurig gebruik van de pil. Zei je huisarts dat het iets is wat vaker gebeurt met de pil die jij slikt, of met de pil algemeen...? Ik slik in ieder geval Marvelon en heb nergens last van. Misschien een idee om over te stappen naar een andere pil?

Succes.

Xx Nikky.

----------


## Sanne&Daan

hoi nikki bedankt voor je reactie, mijn huisarts zei dat het over het algemeen veel voor komt bij pil gebruik... ik heb geen stress dus daar komt het niet door.. misschien idd maar overstappen op een andere pil. als nog bedankt voor je reactie groetjes sanne

----------


## savrie

hey sanne,

ik heb nog gehoord dat het kan gebeuren dat na een tijd een "pil" zelfs te licht kan worden, en waardoor je niet mer voldoende bent beschermd!
zeg niet dat dit zo is he,heb dit enkel horen vertellen!
laat je me dan iets weten ,als je naar de doc,bent geweest?
greetz savrie

----------

